# iPhoto 08 Duplicates



## Silver Back (May 30, 2005)

Is there an easy way to get rid of duplicates in the iPhoto library? In replacing my internal hard drive on my Powerbook G4 I ended up with many, many duplicate photos and it would require a long time to individually pick them out and put them in the trash.

Any ideas would be gratefully appreciated.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## sashmo (Oct 19, 2002)

I just went through that ordeal. Not being aware of any remedy i removed them manually, from ..over...3,000...photos. Big job. Fortunately only about 1000 photos were duplicated.


----------



## Sam Arseneau (Mar 23, 2004)

One of my clients had the same problem. We used Duplicate Annihilator  to remove the duplicates from her iPhoto Library. Worked well.


----------



## esct (Feb 20, 2008)

Haha, wish I knew of that program back when I had to go thru manually. Feel your pain sashmo.


----------



## Hugwee1844 (Sep 16, 2008)

*Duplicate Annihilator*

I am trying the demo version of duplicate Annihilator. I've selected 4 photos, 2 of which are the same, and the program does not detect them. I've tried many different combinations of algorithms with no success. 

Does anyone have any suggestions as to how I can see that this program works ?

thanks.


----------

